# Bosch router template adapter



## Quazi (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a Bosch 1617EVSPK router, a RA1125 template guide. and a CMT Complete Inlay Kit. I wish to use the CMT inlay kit, which uses a threaded adapter to mount to a router base. But the Bosch base plate does not have a thread. Which part am I missing to attach to the Bosch router?:help:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Bosch RA1100 adapter allows you to use PC style guide bushings. You can usually find the best price for these on Amazon.com by entering bosch ra1100 in the search box.

PS: This information is posted in the Guide bushings and templates section of the forums as a Sticky thread.


----------



## williaty (Mar 24, 2012)

Mike, does the RA1100 fit directly into the black plastic bottom of the fixed base in the 1617EVSPK kit or is there another Bosh part required before I can fit the RA1100 to the router?

I ask because I'm getting a Leigh D4R Pro jig and I need to fit the Leigh's fancy guide bushing to the bottom of the Bosch.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ty, if your router purchase was after 2010 you will need the RA1126 quick release adapter.(Older packaging included the adapter.) Both bushings used with the Leigh pro jigs can be used with the RA1100 adapter since they are PC style. I highly recommend you also purchase the RA1173AT dust collection set.


----------



## williaty (Mar 24, 2012)

I bought the dust collection last week. This Bosch is really driving me batty! I've been spoiled by Festool, where the basic stuff is in the box with the router!

Do you think it's better to buy the two Bosch adapters, or just to buy Lee Valley's or Woodcraft's replacement acrylic base for the router that already is milled in the center for the PC-style bushings?


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

williaty said:


> I bought the dust collection last week. This Bosch is really driving me batty! I've been spoiled by Festool, where the basic stuff is in the box with the router!
> 
> Do you think it's better to buy the two Bosch adapters, or just to buy Lee Valley's or Woodcraft's replacement acrylic base for the router that already is milled in the center for the PC-style bushings?


I’m not being snarky here, but milling your own customer base, like those easily found in the ShopNotes library link — Access to the Old Shop Notes — will be an inexpensive router skill-building experience that yields a great result. I recall seeing a couple of examples which clearly influenced the Lee Valley and that fancy $$$$ British base (CB-7 or something like that, sorry for my feeble memory).


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Old thread


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

See if these pictures help any.



































































OK the 1st image was just showing off my long awaited new workbench.....sorry I couldn't help myself..


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Old thread


Uhhg, thanks Gary, my bad. Why did this ancient thread pop up in my Router Forums digest yesterday if no one has commented since 2013?

Nice bench SReilly! How the heck did Santa get that down the chimney?


----------

